# DeWalt DW735X Sale



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Well, I pulled the trigger today and ordered the DeWalt DW735X for less than $500 at Factory Authorized Outlet - Your Source for DeWALT tools and accessories at low prices!. With the $25 discount it was $475 + free shipping. That is the best price out there. If anyone is thinking about the DeWalt check it out.

The 735X has the in feed and out feed extensions with a set of extra blades.

After Black Monday the price went down more. Wonder if they are getting ready to release a new model.


----------



## Northerner26 (Jan 2, 2010)

that is a fantastic price and your going to love the planer!
i got mine several years back with the Home Depot fiasco pricing for a few hundred bucks.
i bought the exhaust hose kit which works really good so you might think about that?


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats. Seems like everyone who has one loves it. I really like how well they did dust collection on this unit. The only negative I have ever read is not being able to sharpen the blades. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree, it's a great planer. Mine is about 10 years old now and I'm very happy with it, but don't expect to carry it very far, even though it has handles on it. That sucker is heavy!!!

I do all of my planning outside my shop and have very little space to store the planer inside. To solve both problems I bought a miter saw/planer stand that folds into a hand truck shape with the planer still attached. I store it in the corner of my shop standing on it's end and wheel it outside when I want to plane something. Gas cylinders in the stand help to lift it to working height where it latches in place. When finished using it, I lift the stand slightly and unlatch it, then lower it down into the laying down hand truck configuration, pick up the handle and wheel it back into my shop where I again leave it standing on end in the corner. The stand that I have is a Delta, but the DeWalt version now out seems to be the same design, but better built than my Delta version. It's a DWX726. I have the exhaust hose chip collection accessory with the fabric barrel cover and it works very well (if the draw string keeps it on the barrel), but when I last checked, these were no longer available. It's the DW7353. They are worth every penny if you don't have a shop chip collection system or do your planning outside like I do. 

I had to make a plywood adapter plate to go between my Delta stand and my 735 planer because the mounding hole patterns didn't match. I made it from 3/4" birch cabinet plywood, drilled holes in it to match both hole patterns and then bolted it into place. The T slot rails on the Delta stand were too close together for the mounting hole pattern of the planer, but they are probably right for mounting a miter saw. The adapter was an easy fix and it works well. The DeWalt DWX726 stand may not need this.

Charley


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

fire65 said:


> Congrats. Seems like everyone who has one loves it. I really like how well they did dust collection on this unit. The only negative I have ever read is not being able to sharpen the blades. Let us know how you like it.


The only other negative is the noise level if they are hooked to a dust collection system in the shop. Seems as they are louder than when without the DC connected.
It has been suggested that the added air flow from the DC plus the blower on the planer causes a siren effect. 
Out side , no problem with the noise.
Otherwise operationally they are a great little planer.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

For several years the 735 has come in at top spot in Fine Woodworking's planer tests. I was looking at the pictures of the various models in the last one and the runners up, the DW 734 and a Ridgid appeared to be identical machines. The also rans also appeared to be the same machines one to the other. The 735 was unique so it has been designed better than the others.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Great planer at a great price. You will enjoy it.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Kevin.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Great buy enjoy it.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess if I am going to buy one I should take advantage of this deal. I have not seen them cheaper.

I have found an old Powermatic 18 inch planer 1968 for sale at about twice the price. It runs but needs a little work. I have the time. Decisions. Decisions.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, Welcome to the forum Kevin.

Thanks everyone for your input and comments. I will be doing the planning outdoors like Charley. As far as the noise I have recently added mickymouse ears to my earplugs. Adding that second level of protection really helps.

Charley, I will look into your suggestion about the mobile truck/stand. A hundred pounds is a bit more than I want to try to handle. If I was a young-buck again I wouldn’t sweat it.

I will post a comment on the blades when the planed gets here (Feburary), and I have used it. I have a considerable amount of cherry wood to plane (see my avatar). That should test the blades.

I still am wondering about the cheaper price than the Black Friday/Monday deals. They must be trying to move the stock out. Either for the year sales totals or they are coming out with a new improved version. Either way I wouldn’t be surprised to see the price drop more as we get closer to Christmas. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Steve, I also really like my 735. I put on a shelix head on it, purchased from

https://www.holbren.com/Byrd_Tool_B4725

It's not cheap, but in my opinion, worth every penny. I like the shelix so much I also added it to my jointer (6" Jet).


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

CharleyL said:


> I have the exhaust hose chip collection accessory with the fabric barrel cover and it works very well (if the draw string keeps it on the barrel), but when I last checked, these were no longer available. It's the DW7353. They are worth every penny if you don't have a shop chip collection system or do your planning outside like I do.
> 
> Charley


Charley
I found the collection system on Toolorbit DeWalt DW7353 Chip Collector for the DW735 Planer 
though I think I will make one myself. I have made two custom fitted canvas boat covers. This will be a piece of cake compared to the boat covers.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

furboo said:


> Steve, I also really like my 735. I put on a shelix head on it, purchased from
> 
> https://www.holbren.com/Byrd_Tool_B4725
> 
> It's not cheap, but in my opinion, worth every penny. I like the shelix so much I also added it to my jointer (6" Jet).


YIKES:surprise: I barely convinced > the wife to let me buy the planer. . . .

Thanks for the info, I have seen nothing but positive raves about the helix


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Steve,

Look at the ToolOrbit website again. Although it gives a price, up toward the left on the page it says that this accessory is not currently available. I doubt you will find a source for it anywhere. DeWalt seems to have stopped making them several years ago. 

The internal blower in the 735 pushes the chips out at a considerable velocity. The accessory chip hose has a connector that twist locks onto the 735, so it stays attached very well. The only problem that I've had with this accessory is with the draw string that holds the fabric bag part to the top of the collection barrel, and it's mostly my fault for my choice of barrel. The barrel needs to have a significant lip around the top edge so the draw string can hold around it well. I'm now using a blue plastic 55 gallon barrel that has a significant top edge lip and haven't had any problem with it when using this barrel.

If you make your own, find a plastic 90 deg elbow that will fit the outlet port of the 735 and modify it to twist lock attach to the planer - one round hole on one side is for a spring loaded pin, the other needs to be L shaped to twist onto a fixed pin. The pin needs to be pushed in and then the fitting can be twisted to unlock it from the planer port. There is a grounding wire that connects the metal spring in the hose to ground it to the planer frame. It's a good idea to use this to prevent getting static shocks from the hose. The accessory fitting is a straight connection and it would have been better if it was an elbow, because the hose catches on the leading edge of the wood exiting the planer, if not held out of the way somehow. The hose part is nothing special, just very flexible internal spring hose, but it stretches and shortens in length easily, so it can be very short when stored or long, (about 6') when in use. The bag/bonnet portion that attaches to the barrel is a coarse filter fabric to allow air to easily escape through it, but keep the larger chips from escaping. The bottom end of it has a draw string, like a Winter jacket, with a cylindrical spring lock like is found on the bottom of Winter jackets to allow tightening the draw string around the barrel just below the top lip. If you want detailed pictures of any part of this accessory I can post them. The accessory collector works very well, if the draw string doesn't pop off of the barrel. 

Some day I will find the right elbow and modify that end of my dust collector accessory so the hose no longer catches on the board being planned. Until then, I'll just lift the hose as the leading edge of the board comes out of the planer.

Charley


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I ordered my planer today. I could not pass up the low price. I got the extra $25 off. Thanks Steve.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

coxhaus said:


> I ordered my planer today. I could not pass up the low price. I got the extra $25 off. Thanks Steve.


Lee
Your welcome . . . Let us know how much you like it.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Charley
Thanks for the detailed info, especially about the elbow. It would be nice to find a PVC electrical elbow that size; the radius is considerably larger.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I keep saying that I'm going to find a suitable elbow, but haven't done it yet. If you find one that can be used, please tell us what it is. I'm sure we could all use one. The PVC electrical sweep elbows would be ideal, if one fits, but I wouldn't rule out a PVC plumbing fitting. I used a rubber elbow pipe fitting on the output of my old and long gone Ryobi BT3000 and it worked quite well with an auto radiator hose clamp to hold it in place. Don't rule one of these rubber fitting out. Although not quite large enough, it stretched enough to fit and may work on the 735 too.

You really need some kind of collection system. Without one on my 735 the first time that I tried using my 735 just to test it inside the shop, the chips came out so fast that they hit the far wall. It will throw chips 15 ft or more. 

Charley


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

CharleyL said:


> I keep saying that I'm going to find a suitable elbow, but haven't done it yet. If you find one that can be used, please tell us what it is. I'm sure we could all use one. The PVC electrical sweep elbows would be ideal, if one fits, but I wouldn't rule out a PVC plumbing fitting. I used a rubber elbow pipe fitting on the output of my old and long gone Ryobi BT3000 and it worked quite well with an auto radiator hose clamp to hold it in place. Don't rule one of these rubber fitting out. Although not quite large enough, it stretched enough to fit and may work on the 735 too.
> 
> You really need some kind of collection system. Without one on my 735 the first time that I tried using my 735 just to test it inside the shop, the chips came out so fast that they hit the far wall. It will throw chips 15 ft or more.
> 
> Charley


I use a Thein chip separator ahead of my DC. A few times I've forgotten to turn on the DC, and the DW735 chip ejector sent chips through 15 feet of 4" hose, into the separator, lifted the lid and spit the chips another 12 feet to the garage wall. No telling how far they'd have gone if they hadn't hit the wall. 

I should just put a hose on the planer and let it eject outside.

earl


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

So when I get my DW735X I was planning on running it out on some saw horses I have setup outside. Can I run a 4 inch hose from the planer to a 30 gallan metal trash can with one of those trash can cyclone lids? Will it work to catch the big chips without a DC? I am not sure my DC is big enough to handle a planer.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

These planers vibrate a lot. If you put it on saw horses you will need to find a way to attach it securely. Also keep in mind that these planers weigh 95 pounds, so even though they have handles, they are NOT portable. This, and the fact that I really don't have the shop space for a planer made me want to make my 735 easy to store in as little shop space as possible, and move it outside when I wanted to use it. 

You do realize that a 30 gallon container with the cyclone type lid will only hold about 60 % of it's capacity before the cyclone action begins spitting chips out. You can't even come close to filling the barrel before this happens This doesn't leave much room in the container to collect the chips. I could create enough chips to fill it this much in just a couple of passes of 10" wide and 10' long hard wood. You will be dumping it frequently if you go this way, and I'm not certain how effective it will be either. I once had one of those cyclone covers for use with my shop vac. It worked, sort of, but I gave it away long before getting the 735 planer, so I really have no idea how well it will work with the 735. I gave mine away free, and that should tell you something about how much I liked it. But we all seem to have to learn this the hard way. Good luck with it.

For vacuuming my small shop floor and collecting chips from my drill presses and scroll saws I now use a re-purposed whole house vacuum with a Dust Deputy in the line ahead of it. This works great for what I use it for, but I wouldn't think of trying to collect chips from the 735 or even the sawdust from my Unisaw with it. A Super Dust Deputy sitting on a 55 gallon barrel and a good 1 1/2-2 hp dust collector would make a great system that should work well with the 735 though. The fan in the 735 might even be able to feed directly into a Super Dust Deputy without a vacuum set up, if you kept the hoses short. Dust Deputies are fantasticly efficient.

I've used several containers to collect chips from my 735, one being a standard 30 gal metal garbage can, one being a square plastic garbage can about the same size, an industrial plastic waste can (about 60 gal), and my latest, a 55 gallon blue plastic barrel with one end cut out. I can easily fill this latest barrel in about one hour of planning. The others all filled much quicker It's amazing how many chips can build up very quickly when using a planer. 

Look around for one of these big barrels. Transmission shops, car wash stations, truck fleet repair shops, etc, all receive oils, waxes, and detergents in these barrels and usually discard them when they are empty. Beg for one and they will likely save the next one for you. Some dish detergent and water sloshed around in them will clean them out quite quickly. Then saw the end out, leaving the lip to allow attaching a coarse fabric filter, connect your hose from the 735, either through a tight fitting hole in the fabric or a port mounted in the side of the barrel near the top and it will make a great chip receptacle that won't fill up every 10-15 minutes. The blue plastic barrel that I have doesn't seem to be affected by Sunlight, so I leave it upside down behind my shop when it's not in use. My DeWalt accessory hose and barrel cover get collapsed to it's shortest length, the fabric gets tucked inside it, and it gets put back into the small cardboard box that it came in, which is then set on top of the planer, which is sitting on it's end on the hand truck like miter saw/planer stand. All together and folded up it all takes up less than 3 square feet of floor space in the corner of my shop.

Charley


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@ CharleyL 
That is a good assessment of the DW735, I tried the plastic lid cyclone cover on a 32 gal garbage can and the DW would blow it off before I put fasteners on it. Then hooked up my Craftsman shop vac and it worked OK. But I soon realized that the noise from the planer+ shop vac was too obnoxious. Plus the space taken up by both the shop vac and the garbage can was an unworkable situation, so I installed a permanent DC system.

Charley is correct about clamping down the DW735 before starting, make sure that it can't move, otherwise you are flirting with danger of unknown dimensions.
Herb


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess you guys are going to make me redo my DC. I like the SDD. I need to find a 2 HP fan unit 220 volt. It also sounds like I need a 55 gal drum. I have a shed made onto the side of my shop where it could be located. There is a long window where I could remove one pane so I could vent outside. There is also a 220 volt plug close which I would want to use.

I need to start making plans for after Christmas to assemble a new DC. Something which will work with my new planer.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> @ CharleyL
> Charley is correct about clamping down the DW735 before starting, make sure that it can't move, otherwise you are flirting with danger of unknown dimensions.
> Herb


I hear that and second it - that goes for any tool, clamp it down.

My router table is portable mounted on 3/4 plywood, the same with my miter saw - I always clamp them down - a cardinal rule like unpluging router before touching/changing the bit. The same with saws and blades.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Are the feet setup to put clamps on them? Do you guys clamp them with a standard C clamp?

The only planers I have ever used in the past were cast iron. They did not move an inch when you used them.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

coxhaus said:


> Are the feet setup to put clamps on them? Do you guys clamp them with a standard C clamp?
> 
> The only planers I have ever used in the past were cast iron. They did not move an inch when you used them.


I screwed my DW735 down with 3" long wood screws. But it could be clamped temporarily where the screws go with "C" clamps.
Herb


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

I dont use the c-clamps to hold down the tools as much now. I use the Irwin quick grip clamps more now, you can see one in the lower right corner of the picture. They are quicker and easier – plus they have the rubber grips that don’t slip. There are two in the back you cant see. I still use the c-clamps for the feather boards, smaller and dont get in the way. 

Making a frame for a map of the world. The groove is for the plywood/cork board. The mortices are for two boards to help support the plywood. I really needed my larger router table I am making to do this project, but Im under a time limit so couldnt finish the table first - its mostly done I need to put the plate in it.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

It's your fault. You made me spend more money. Of course it was dirt cheap. You said my trash can plan would not work with my new planer. I was going to wait until after Christmas. I looked on craigslist and there was a 2 HP dust collector right there. A wood working shop went out of business and this was one of their smaller ones. This is a Cincinnati 2 HP dust collector. I think it has a 13 inch fan. I really wanted US made and not metric. I am going to modify it to use a cyclone unit to capture all the little dust and blow the rest outside. I am thinking the SDD unit but am open to suggestions. It also came with a 55 gal steel drum which I hope will be big enough for my planer. It has a newer Baldor 2 HP 240 volt motor which is a plus in my book.

So I think this will work.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Really nice grab - really nice. So sure blame us.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes sir. LOL


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

So did anybody receive their DW735X planer? They seem to have lost mine. I was never sent a tracking number and now they say it shows delivered. I am retired and no FedEx delivery was made that day. They are checking into it. Always something.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

coxhaus said:


> So did anybody receive their DW735X planer? They seem to have lost mine. I was never sent a tracking number and now they say it shows delivered. I am retired and no FedEx delivery was made that day. They are checking into it. Always something.


Hey sorry you are having a hassle. Mine shipped the 7th and delivered on the 12th. Did they charge your financial institution? You should call you financial co. to see if there was a charge placed. 

They have an extra layer of security to prevent credit/debit card fraud. They wanted me to call the financial co. and get the transaction number from them Once the Outlet had my confirmation # the order was processed and the planer shipped the next day.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Glade someone received one.

Yes they charge me. They are doing a FedEx trace. I should know in a couple of days. They may end up shipping another one.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

coxhaus said:


> Glade someone received one.
> 
> Yes they charge me. They are doing a FedEx trace. I should know in a couple of days. They may end up shipping another one.


Keep us posted, aomebody knows where it is,they have good tracking on parcels these days.
Herb


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

I also picked up a DeWalt 735x, plus the DeWalt Stand for it - got ALMOST as good a deal on Amazon (not quite), but ok. I was hoping the cut quality off the DeWalt was going to be better with the default knives. It's good on soft woods and even on red oak, but on anything with funky grain (purpleheart in my case), there is still some tearout. Not nearly as much as with my Robland XSD310 jointer/planer, but enough that it was bothersome. HOWEVER, I think for most planing, the stock blades are probably sufficient...

I tried to order a Shelix head, but (probably thanks to you guys!), they're backordered for this machine for 2 months. The dealer talked me into trying a V-Shear head: https://mywoodcutters.com/V-SHEAR-HEADS A couple bucks more, but similar concept and, so I'm told, better made. It's on order now and should be here early next week. It has a chromed body (less corrosion) and uses more commonly available cutter heads. I'm greatly looking forward to receiving it. It's about 20db less noise, too - 

Someone mentioned needing an elbow to mount on the planer - totally agree. I bought the Rockler Dust Right elbow Dust Right® Quick Connect 4" Elbow | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware along with their handle to connect the hose with:Rockler Dust Right® 4'' Quick-Fit Handle | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware - Cool system for quick disconnects. I'll be fitting some of my other tools with the system, I think.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

My only thought on a rotary cutter instead of straight blades is a friend of mine has a Rikon lunch box planer with a rotary cutter on it. He cuts a lot of pecan as he owns a pecan orchard. The wood he planes has a kind of texture to it. I would not call it smooth. I like the finish better from my jointer with straight knives better. My dad had a Makita planer in the past with straight knives. It had a much smoother finish than my freind's Rikon planer. So I am not convinced about rotary cutters yet.


----------



## LDBecker (Jun 16, 2015)

I looked at that Rikon planer- I think that is the one with the carbide cutters in a straight pattern, rather than in a spiral or helical pattern, and that may affect the quality of cut because you're essentially duplicating the straight blade, but with little cutters - hence the ridges (vs the overlapping and shear cutting of a helical head). My dealer also mentioned that you actually have to torque the cutters to the same 45lbs torque setting, or you will get some issues like that. 

I just knew I needed to eliminate tearout, so that's why I went with the shear cut head. I have fought with my Robland's finish for over a decade and just decided to deal with it. A better solution would have been the 15" Jet with helical head, but it was double the cost at least...


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> @ CharleyL
> That is a good assessment of the DW735, I tried the plastic lid cyclone cover on a 32 gal garbage can and the DW would blow it off before I put fasteners on it. Then hooked up my Craftsman shop vac and it worked OK. But I soon realized that the noise from the planer+ shop vac was too obnoxious. Plus the space taken up by both the shop vac and the garbage can was an unworkable situation, so I installed a permanent DC system.
> 
> Charley is correct about clamping down the DW735 before starting, make sure that it can't move, otherwise you are flirting with danger of unknown dimensions.
> Herb


I have mine hooked up to a 2hp dc from HF. It is an excellent unit for a very reasonable price. 

When I bought my 735 athe package included the table and it is a very good and substantial table I imagine they sell them separately if you were interested but in any event, heed what everyone is saying about having it secured before using it.


----------



## Bob Gibson (Nov 25, 2016)

This is a fantastic machine, had one for a few years now. the blower unit is very powerful, no need to switch my dust collector motor on, that would be belt and braces


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Well the company is dragging their feet. I call them on Wednesday around lunch time. The company did not bother to call FedEx until late Friday. Now I have to wait until next week. I think they lost critical time because the longer they wait less likely they are going to find the planer. This is a $500 dollar item why would they not require a signature? A signature would have made it so much simpler.

I think I am done with Dewalt.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

As the receiver can't you institute a trace?


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Buy the time I figured out Factory Authorized Outlet was dragging their feet I did call FedEx but not until Friday. Before earlier in the week when I called Factory Authorized Outlet they stated they would take care of it and I would know what happened in not more than 48 hours, as they needed to hear from the driver.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Well I finally received my planer today after a couple weeks of worry. Factory Authorized Outlet made good on the lost one and shipped me another planer.

I guess it's too late to make cutting boards for Christmas.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

coxhaus said:


> Well I finally received my planer today after a couple weeks of worry. Factory Authorized Outlet made good on the lost one and shipped me another planer.
> 
> I guess it's too late to make cutting boards for Christmas.


Lots of time before next Christmas:smile:


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

coxhaus said:


> Well I finally received my planer today after a couple weeks of worry. Factory Authorized Outlet made good on the lost one and shipped me another planer.
> 
> I guess it's too late to make cutting boards for Christmas.


Have you gotten a chance to make any chips with it? :smile:


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Good to hear you finally got it. At least the company made it right. Someone out there has a planer they shouldn’t have.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

vchiarelli said:


> Lots of time before next Christmas:smile:


I guess it is the half full vs the half empty glass of water.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Daikusan said:


> Have you gotten a chance to make any chips with it? :smile:


No chips. Wife had me out of town for the weekend.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

coxhaus said:


> No chips. Wife had me out of town for the weekend.


Got to keep here happy or you cant make chips. . . . >


----------

